# Pacemaker to ICD



## Kkelly2857 (Oct 9, 2009)

What would be the correct icd.9 when the Cardiologist states that the Pacemaker needs changed but due to the patient's ef that is worsening, an icd is now implanted? Essentially, the new implanted device is due to the patient's worsening cardiomyopathy.


----------



## deeva456 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi!

You would bill with the dx that explains why the pacemaker is being removed. i.e. if the generator is being removed due to battery depletion or "end of life" use dx code V53.31. Code the ICD implant with the appropriate codes 33249, 71090-26, 33225 if needed etc. In the example you gave use dx code 425.4. 


I hope this helps.
Dolores, CPC-CCC


----------

